# Icônes de la barre latérale du Finder



## Warnershoot (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit problème avec mes icônes, voyez plutôt la pièce jointe.

Ainsi on voit que dans la barre latérale, les icônes ne sont pas chargés, mais ils le sont dans le Finder... 

Savez-vous pourquoi ?

J'aimerais aussi savoir si, comme pour les dossiers Applications, Documents, etc, il est possible d'avoir une icône pour la barre latérale, et une autre pour le dossier lui-même.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## jp.pilet (27 Avril 2011)

Ben... Si je comprend bien tu voudrais que toutes les icônes soient dans la barre latérale ??? Si oui il suffit de les y mettre, en bon français drag and drop.
cordialement JPP


----------



## gmaa (27 Avril 2011)

> drag and drop



glisser-déposer


----------



## Larme (28 Avril 2011)

Je pense qu'il parle des icônes de Programmation, Cours, Serveurs...
En redémarrant la machine ou en redémarrant le finder ?


----------



## gmaa (28 Avril 2011)

Si c'est mettre une icône personnalisé dans le dossier dans la barre latérale, cela se fait de la même manière que pour les dossiers ailleurs.
Sélection dossier dans la barre latérale ("Cours", ); Afficher les Infos ; Sélection icône dans la fenêtre infos ; Coller (l'icône préalablement copiée)

Pour le même dossier il peut avoir deux icônes différentes suivant qu'on le voit dans la barre latérale ou sous Finder.


----------



## Warnershoot (29 Avril 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Si c'est mettre une icône personnalisé dans le dossier dans la barre latérale, cela se fait de la même manière que pour les dossiers ailleurs.
> Sélection dossier dans la barre latérale ("Cours", ); Afficher les Infos ; Sélection icône dans la fenêtre infos ; Coller (l'icône préalablement copiée)
> 
> Pour le même dossier il peut avoir deux icônes différentes suivant qu'on le voit dans la barre latérale ou sous Finder.



Lorsque je change l'icône de la barre latérale, ça change aussi l'icône du dossier...

Les icônes de la barre latérale napparaissent pas au démarrage en fait, je suis obliger de les remettre, mais dans les informations, l'icône est bien présent...


----------



## moza (1 Septembre 2011)

j'ai le même problème... et je cherche...


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

Il faut berner le Finder.

Un test avec un dossier avec Roger Rabbit comme icône et sa femme Jessica Rabbit dans la barre latérale sur le même dossier.

Je me demande si je vais pas inverser l'affichage des icônes de ce dossier.

C'est ce genre de modification que tu cherche?

@+


----------



## moza (2 Septembre 2011)

En fait ce que je voudrais c'est une barre latéral stable !

Si j'y glisse un dossier, qui avait une icône personnalisée, et bien soit j'ai l'icône qui apparait et là chui trop content (ouai, m'en fait pas beaucoup je sais)
Mais le plus souvent, à la place de mon icône, j'ai dans la barre latérale, une icône représentant une feuille blanche cornée. Et cette icône vient remplacer TOUT mes icônes perso de la barre latérale... et ça j'aimerais que ça ne se reproduise plus, mais chai pas comment ?!

T'as une idée ?

Merci

Moza


----------



## ceslinstinct (2 Septembre 2011)

moza a dit:


> En fait ce que je voudrais c'est une barre latéral stable !
> 
> Si j'y glisse un dossier, qui avait une icône personnalisée, et bien soit j'ai l'icône qui apparait et là chui trop content (ouai, m'en fait pas beaucoup je sais)
> Mais le plus souvent, à la place de mon icône, j'ai dans la barre latérale, une icône représentant une feuille blanche cornée. Et cette icône vient remplacer TOUT mes icônes perso de la barre latérale... et ça j'aimerais que ça ne se reproduise plus, mais chai pas comment ?!
> ...



Bonjour

Une idée toute bête, si tu dit l'ordinateur que tu utilise, et surtout le N° du système que tu utilise ça aide bien.

*FrançoisMacG* les fautes dans mon écriture, je sais c'est pour être compris.

@+


----------



## moza (2 Septembre 2011)

J'ai un MacPro 2009 avec OS x version 10.6.8

Ca peu aider ?


----------

